# how much food to give budgie



## wtzend (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi - How much food do people feed a budgie a day - I know they can 'graze' all day but I don't want to 'overfeed' him!!!


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

When feeding pellets, you can allow them access 24/7


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Each budgie should get no more than 1 1/2 to 2 teaspoons of a high quality pellet mix each day.

Budgies should have access to pellets 24/7
(I use Roudybush pellets and Zupreem Fruity Pellets - each in separate dishes)

You can give your budgies a variety of budgie safe vegetables each day and egg food twice a week.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/309849-quality-seed-mix.html

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/315033-healthy-diet-your-budgie.html

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles...ttlebones-mineral-blocks-manu-clay-roses.html

http://www.talkbudgies.com/diet-nutrition/338818-safe-foods-budgies.html

*


----------

